# Crayfish eggs



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

How do i raise them? They are the self cloning variety, set up in a 3 gallon acrylic. Parent is only 3 inches.

Alex


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I always have liquid calcium in the water; a few drops; Kents brand or your local "natural" health/drug store. Has the parent released the fry? A 3 gallon tank doesn't give them much room to hide, unless it's planted. These guys are tough, but not as aggressive towards each other as other crays. Don't worry, you'll have lots! Is there anyone on this forum that DOESN'T have them?


----------

